
Should App Developers Keep Paying the Apple Tax? - buboard
https://reworkin.com/post/16583
======
raxxorrax
In my opinion, these gated gardens aren't worth it. Sure, you can make quite a
lot of money if you manage to release a popular app. But I wouldn't want to
develop for a platform that I didn't use myself.

I doubt these store would allow any app if it undermines their direct business
interest.

Furthermore, these kind of stores are packed with exploitative software that
could challenge early warez-sites of the late 20th century.

I would like to believe that we would have a much healthier ecosystem on
smartphones, if manufacturers had opened up devices, which opened their own
marketplaces that overwhelmingly failed in most cases.

In the end I just don't do development work for mobile platforms. That is
reserved for some poor souls to which this stuff is going to get outsourced.
They make money, sure, but they do look unhappy.

